# Smithsonian hd



## packerfan31 (Oct 14, 2008)

why is smith hd still listed in guide even though it has been removed for a few weeks now


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

They might bring the channel back... Soon :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

Yeah, you should put "soon" in bold and have it in italics. Cause soon could be months to even years. Possibly not even to come back at all. :nono2:


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

yeah, then they can show all their reruns all over again, but you won't remember it because it's been so long...


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

And with budgets tightening and revenues contracting I figure it won’t be long before most of those still remaining will be forced to follow suit…


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

Say what you like about the repeats, I liked it and wish it was back. I don't watch ANY of my channels 24/7, there was enough content to keep me happy when there was nothing interesting on other channels.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

space86 said:


> They might bring the channel back... Soon


Yeah, and the sun will burn out "soon" when compared to the end of the universe, lol.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

MSoper72 said:


> Yeah, you should put "soon" in bold and have it in italics. Cause soon could be months to even years. Possibly not even to come back at all. :nono2:


I hear it's full of repeats. If so it's not $10 extra.


----------



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

noticed tonight the guide date for smithsonia channel is showing again. But tuning to the channels just showed the C and I channels has moved.


----------



## HDftw (Jul 12, 2008)

clyde sauls said:


> noticed tonight the guide date for smithsonia channel is showing again. But tuning to the channels just showed the C and I channels has moved.


Yeah, and yet I don't have C&I either


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

clyde sauls said:


> noticed tonight the guide date for smithsonia channel is showing again. But tuning to the channels just showed the C and I channels has moved.


Same here. Maybe they're in the process of tieing the knot and re-broadcasting the channel. Not that I've missed it. I've pretty much had my fill of the Forbiden City, The Lost Gods and Kamikasi (did I mention The Enterprise?) while waiting for the Zeppelins to air.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Guide for several days ahead is always in EPG, but Dish replaced it with their info speil as current time approaches.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> Guide for several days ahead is always in EPG, but Dish replaced it with their info speil as current time approaches.


Good to know, Jim ... I'll watch for that.

For the moment, though, I think it's significant that E* changed the EPG for a few weeks but now has reverted to Smithsonian-specific programing info - even though it isn't actually broadcasting it. I either smell a rat or a change in the weather - not sure which. :grin:


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I'd like to see Smithsonian back if they can just find a few new programs. They can drop C & I anytime.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

_[poof!] It's gone now._


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah, C and I is pretty much crap, certainly doesn't belong in platinum.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

If I had Dishnet this would be a good reason to drop them and switch. It's not that Smithsonian is a great channel, it's the fact that Dishnet does not seem to care about the customers and that is reflected in the way they handled this.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

dreadlk said:


> If I had Dishnet this would be a good reason to drop them and switch. It's not that Smithsonian is a great channel, it's the fact that Dishnet does not seem to care about the customers and that is reflected in the way they handled this.


More customers don't have Platinum than do. I don't see why Smithsonian or any other Platinum channel would be make or break for anyone.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

It's the "We don't give a crap about the customer attitude" that I find worrying about Dishnet! Which comes over so clearly in the way they handled this smithsonian channel problem and just replaced it with a really craptastic channel.

I would agree that Directv is not much better in regards to how they have handled the HR2x receivers and the buggy firmware, but that's another thread, another 1000 threads 



RasputinAXP said:


> More customers don't have Platinum than do. I don't see why Smithsonian or any other Platinum channel would be make or break for anyone.


----------



## peak_reception (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm finding it hard to fault DISH over the Smithsonian impasse. 

Smithsonian apparently believed that no one would notice if they just ran the same programs over and over and over and over again. "Hey, we're Smithsonian, you're lucky to have us" type attitude. It was enough to make one nostalgic for all the new and exciting programming on VOOM! 

When they invest in some new stuff THEN they can charge more $. Not until then. 

I do wish though that we would get something else as a replacement instead of C&I. A&E more than covers that area.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

peak_reception said:


> I'm finding it hard to fault DISH over the Smithsonian impasse.
> 
> Smithsonian apparently believed that no one would notice if they just ran the same programs over and over and over and over again. "Hey, we're Smithsonian, you're lucky to have us" type attitude. It was enough to make one nostalgic for all the new and exciting programming on VOOM!
> 
> ...


+1

At least the "something" that I get from CI is better than the "nothing" I got from the Smith/Voom repeat-a-thons.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

Except that 90% of what is on C&I is just repeats of what is on A&E, and Biography which I get already without paying extra for them in platinum.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

olds403 said:


> Except that 90% of what is on C&I is just repeats of what is on A&E, and Biography which I get already without paying extra for them in platinum.


Can't argue with that. :nono:

Fox Local, too (24).


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Another thing is that Smithsonian is in my top 5 for picture quality. It's one of those channels I switch to when I want to show off my HD system  That gives it a bit of wigglin room but I agree it's really gotten really bad with the repeats.



HDG said:


> Can't argue with that. :nono:
> 
> Fox Local, too (24).


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

olds403 said:


> Except that 90% of what is on C&I is just repeats of what is on A&E, and Biography which I get already without paying extra for them in platinum.


+1


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

olds403 said:


> Yeah, C and I is pretty much crap, certainly doesn't belong in platinum.


CI has Police shows like SWAT, Miami Vicre ETC. They need to put it in AT 100.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I regularly make the mistake to clump all HD into a single category. I get 'em all since I'm in highest tier, so I tend to ignore channel allocations by tiers. I agree that CI is not an adequate replacement for Smith in those tiers where Smith costs extra. As HD channels go, however, CI gets my attention about as much as Smith did until the novelty or the repeats wore thin.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

I could usually find something to watch on Smithsonian a couple of times a week, I only upgraded to HD in Oct 08 and while I saw some repeats I still saw programming that I had not seen or didn't mind watching the repeat. 

I have watched all of 15-20 minutes of C&I, I checked it out when it was first available. I saw that most of the programming is the same upconverted SD crap from A&E and Bio and haven't been back since.


----------

